# Jbk bowstrings are now on sale



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

bump for some great strings and great coustmor service!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## peter rogers (Nov 1, 2008)

got mine they look great:wink:


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## nickster (Jun 30, 2007)

this is a great deal guys better get on it


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

JBK bow strings rock , excellent quality and superb customer service!!!!! You wont find a nicer set of strings out there and they will stand behind them .


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## solocams (May 12, 2006)

*ttt*

ttt for the best love the strings i need to order a set for my pse mojo. thanks joseph


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## bownrut09 (Jul 8, 2009)

how much for string/cables for pse xforce gx7


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

hi,for that bow it would be 56.00 tyd and thank you!!


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

thanks for the bump breathn!!


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

bump for sweet strings at a sweet price!!:rock:


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Double-Lung1 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Great*

How about a bump for a great guy to deal with!


----------



## Double-Lung1 (Mar 10, 2009)

*ttt*

For the evening.


----------



## tinitim (Aug 26, 2005)

*ttt*

bump for a great string


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## daweasel (Aug 23, 2006)

here's mine Jeff made for me on my am32


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Double-Lung1 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Bump*

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## CARRASCO (Jul 18, 2007)

*Incredible strings*

I have tried many strings on many bows. There are some manufacturers and individual stringmakers making good ones already. But after hearing some real good things about JBK, I tried them.

Here's what I can tell everyone from my experiences -

1) Some of the BEST customer service... PERIOD. I have dealt with many good service reps, but JBK is awesome.

2) Quality craftmanship. The string & cables are very properly finished. Real good serving work, and no serving separation... even where hard cams have the hard breaks. Just enough serving to keep my nocks on, but not so much that it causes issues. (I have experienced too much serving for my nocks from other major string manufacturers).

3) No stretch or tuning issues. None. My peep was dead on from the begining.

4) Attention to detail. Even with an X Force set, which I think is one of the most detailed set of string/cables, everything was right on.

Final words... HIGHLY recommend these to ANYONE. I have been shooting the hell out of mine. I shoot them in the desert, under harsh conditions (extreme heat, dry arid climate, a lot of sand). They are holding up good so far.


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------

